# Monark Silver King Hex Bar Numbers



## shutterbugKELLY (Apr 12, 2007)

We just picked up a hex bar Silver King.  On the tag underneath the crank,  the model number is 47 and the serial number is A014070.  I saw one hex bar bike on-line that was listed as a 1948 with a model number 48, so is the model number actually the year?  How long did they make hex bar bikes?

- Kelly


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 12, 2007)

did you get that from r and m?


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Apr 13, 2007)

No.  We picked it up from the same guy we got both of our Higgins from.  We were going to pick-up a 1940s - 1950s Dayton Huffman (he says Huffman Indian) - has the tank, rack, chainguard, and curved braces - for $75, but he decided he didn't want to let it go for that afterall.  Anyway, we noticed that it had a major issue with the crank being too narrow, so we weren't sure if we'd want to mess with it.  So, we picked up the Silver King instead.

I'm sure Rich wants more than we'd ever pay for a bike 

We brought it home and cleaned it up, but it's not really a bike were into, so we'll probably sell it - so if you're interested    It looks a lot this one on eBay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270094370832&indexURL= with a springer and missing the same stuff.   Our fenders are a bit better and our rear reflector isn't broken.  Though ours doesn't have a chainguard or pedals.  I'll try to get some pics up today or tomorrow.

- Kelly


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 13, 2007)

yah rich has a hex tube but I think its one of his workers that owns it but he wont give me a price on it. Sounds like you have a good supplier in decatur, I just found a supplier in quincy to buy and sell.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 13, 2007)

so how much does your friend want for the huffman if you want to pass it up i'll be interested.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 15, 2007)

How much for the Hex tube? Got the pics yet?


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's a couple pics.  I can add close-ups of anything that you want to see, just let me know.

We took it out for a ride today, and it rode pretty nicely.  Though the chain hits the rear fender, which is dinged up there (you can see it in the pics).  Otherwise, the fenders are in good shape.  It has a New Departure - W front hub, and a N.D. Model D rear hub.  It looks someone added 26 x 2.125 GT tires fairly recently.  Where the straight top tube and the downtube meet the shroud? (where the headbadge is), there is a bit of welding.  If you look in the first pic (oddly enough you can't really tell in the 2nd pic)...the top hex bar has a prominent line where it meets the shroud, whereas the lower part of the shroud has a softer line where the hex bars meet it.  The The seats a Messinger, but I would guess from the 1980s? 1990s? it's kind of rubbery.  It has holes in the front fender for a headlight, and two holes in the bottom of the rear fender (maybe for a mudflap?).


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Apr 15, 2007)

militarymonark said:


> so how much does your friend want for the huffman if you want to pass it up i'll be interested.




I really don't know.  He said that he couldn't let it go for $75 (even though that was his starting price a few months ago), but he didn't give a counter offer.  I don't know if we caught him on an off day or what.  He seemed like he didn't want to sell it at all now.

- Kelly


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 15, 2007)

you didn't happen to take a picture of it did you? could you go on nostalgic.net and send me something that would be close of what it looked like. Just PM me thanks


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Apr 16, 2007)

These pics show the welding.






Here's a pic of the crank and the fender where it's dinged up the worst, and the second pic shows the rear reflector.






This pic is just a shot of the rear hub, and the second pic shows a rough spot near the top of the front fork (there is a similar spot in the same spot on the other side).


----------

